# Crusty nose



## Lilymorganian (Apr 9, 2021)

I got a new budgie a couple weeks ago and the past couple days i’ve noticed his nose become really crusty, and his beak doesn’t look perfect either but he seems very happy and healthy otherwise! Is this something I should be worried about? 
His back 2 tail feathers snapped somehow probably because of a small nest i had in there for him. they’ve since fallen off and he doesn’t seem to notice much


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

You should not have any sort of "nest" in your budgie's cage. He doesn't need a nest and having one may lead to aggressive and territorial behavior over time. Budgies perch on branches and that is how they sleep.

The cere often flakes right before and during a molt, and given your little ones age the first molt could start relatively soon so a bit of flaking would be expected. 
What are you feeding your budgie?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*

*Have you had him seen by an Avian Vet? 

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Resource Directory*
*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

FaeryBee has given great advice for your little one, and also has given great advice and resources above. Please be sure to read through all the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

Best wishes for your little one! 👋


----------

